# The absorption feature is part of a hull or continuum



## Jayani Isha

Hi forum,

I don't know hoy to translate the word "hull" in this context.   I'm attaching it. 


Thanks,


JI


----------



## pops91710

Discúlpame por me ignorancia, pero ¿de qué estámos hablando..de qué se trata? ¿Tienes un narrativo con la misma palabra en contexto?


----------



## Jayani Isha

Es un gráfico, se muestra en el dibujo.  Es una traducción de minería.  Según el dibujo, el "hull" es parte de la curva descendente inicial, pero no tengo la palabra que se pueda usar en español.  

Gracias,

JI


----------



## pops91710

Sí, ya había visto el dibujo, pero yo no sabía de que se trataba debido a mi ignorancia. Me imagino que se dice "hull" porque tiene la forma/curva del casco de un barco invertido.


----------



## Jayani Isha

MMhhh ok, gracias.  Estoy confundida con la palabra.  

Saludos,

JI


----------



## pops91710

O sea_* la línea convexa *_ Y creo que estamos hablando de análisis espectrales, verdad?


----------



## Jayani Isha

Exacto! análisis espectrales.  Se usa línea convexa en español? estoy tratando en que alguien que se maneje con gráficos me ayude.

Gracias, me has dado claridad.

JI


----------



## pops91710

Puedes estudiar estos, y a ver qué opinas luego.
http://personal.us.es/almar/docencia/practicas/envolvente/tema5.html
http://www.eumed.net/cursecon/3/demanda.htm
http://www.eumed.net/cursecon/3/desplazamientosoferta.htm
http://books.google.com/books?id=Qvlk0ieOtoAC&pg=PA50&lpg=PA50&dq=la+linea+convexa+en+un+gr%C3%A1fico&source=bl&ots=hDxisuak2D&sig=4ZeCclO_hYzAdrEAxjDzXzfCYqg&hl=en&sa=X&ei=fk8YT9GvOcOdiALjv9HQCA&sqi=2&ved=0CD0Q6AEwAw#v=onepage&q=la%20linea%20convexa%20en%20un%20gr%C3%A1fico&f=false
http://platea.pntic.mec.es/jcarias/ccss2/01derive/07aplicderivadaderive.htm
http://www.virtual.unal.edu.co/cursos/sedes/manizales/4060015/Lecciones/Capitulo V/sgrafica.htm
http://es.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070622103559AAsf6Vj


----------



## Jayani Isha

Gracias!! me habían dado el término de envolvente convexa.

Cariños y muchísimas gracias por tu interés en ayudarme.

JI


----------



## pops91710

Encontré envolvente convexa primero en Wikipedia. Pero no estaba seguro y lo iba a incluir pero se me olvidó hacerlo.


----------

